# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cfare domethenje do te kete kjo... ?

## Beqari002

Para ca ditesh nga disa miq degjova nje thenje shume interesante dhe domethense,prandaj mendoj se eshte shume intersante te gjendet domethenja e saj.Kjo ishte nje thenje e nje mendimtari te moqm.Pra le ta gjejme.

 -A erdhi ?

 -Jo nuk erdhi.

 -Pse nuk erdhi?

 -Nuk erdhi sepse erdhi !

 -Mos me pas ardhe,pat me ardh !

 -Por pasi erdhi nuk erdhi !

Athua cka eshte kjo ?

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## Tal Aga

Kështu ishte puna:
I ati dërgon të birin për të marrë të motrën e tij (e cila ishte e martuar në filan vend), por ky kthehet i vetëm, kur vie në shtëpi, aty kishte edhe disa mysafirë pastaj filloi ai dialogu ndërmjet të atit e të birit... tani besoj se mund të paramendoni edhe vetë se për çka bëhet fjalë dhe si vijon muhabeti...

----------


## Enkela B.

po dhe une e di kete 
un e di versionin me babane dhe me tre vellezerit.
babai dergon te birin (1) te marri djalin (2) tjeter,
por djali (1) kthehet duarthate. 
pastaj vjen ky diskutimi jot.
he Beqari si e kam? 

kjo ehste si pune gjeegjeze.
me mbahet mend kur ma tregonte bababi (aaaaaa) :buzeqeshje: ))
kiss kissss

----------


## Beqari002

Pershendetje nga Beqari002!
         Miremengjes!
 Po >lol< e gjetet edhe une e kam degjuar keshtu,por ne besede jane dy vellezer.
Jeni ideal , jeni shume te mire besoj se dovcazhdojme edhe me.

----------

